# FSF steps into RIAA vs The People war



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Now, "Some would prefer that we refrain from fighting these lawsuits, suggesting that they are a distraction from the FSF's core charter," says Sullivan, continuing »»»

But opposing them is actually an important part of our mission to support free software. First, these lawsuits represent a concerted attempt to rewrite copyright law in a way that threatens to undermine the ultimate goals of the free software movement. Second, a vocal minority in the entertainment industry uses these lawsuits as warrants to justify DRM technology and other measures to monitor and control the flow of information over the internet. Third, if unopposed, these lawsuits create a culture in which people are afraid to share, presuming sharing to be theft.

In their response to our brief, the RIAA says, "The FSF is not a neutral friend of the Court. Rather, FSF is an organization dedicated to eliminating restrictions on copying, redistribution, and modifying computer programs, classic intellectual property, much like the sound recordings at issue in this case [*sic*]." It's unclear what legal aim the RIAA lawyers from the firms of Holme Roberts & Owen and Dwyer & Collora think they are accomplishing with this attack. Having an interest in the outcome of a case is the reason organizations file such briefs. William Rehnquist defined *amicus curiae* as, "a phrase that literally means 'friend of the court' - someone who is not a party to the litigation, but who believes that the court's decision may affect its interest."

But here, it is the public's interest that we are defending, not our own. While we don't agree - as the RIAA claims - that we are more "virulent" than an organization that intimidates everyone from the elderly to college students to the severely disabled into either paying "settlement" money or facing the crushing expenses of defending against unwarranted prosecution in faraway jurisdictions, the RIAA is correct that the FSF does have a position on copyright. Although we are primarily concerned not with music, but with how software can be made and shared so as to benefit and empower everyone, neither are the impacts of the RIAA's actions restricted to the distribution of music. Their lawsuits are a deliberate campaign to rewrite copyright law through the courts. They are attempting to set precedents which will affect all works governed by copyright law, including software."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/21686


----------

